# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  πως κανουμε διαγραφη των posts?

## arxarios patrinos22

ξερει κανεις πως γινεται γτ ψαχνω συνεχεια και δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τόπικ/thread δε μπορείς να διαγράψεις. Τα ποστ σου μπορείς εντός 15 λεπτών από τη δημοσίευσή τους.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight™

Να προσθεσω...


Αλλιως καντο αναφορα και θα το τακτοποιησουν τα παιδια.  :01. Wink:

----------

